# humminbird helix 5 di



## Marvin-2908 (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo
Da Weihnachten vor der Tür steht suche ich noch sozusagen ein passendes Geschenk für mich selbst|rolleyes.
Nun wollte ich euch einmal Fragen, was ihr von dem Echolothumminbird helix 5 di haltet und wie so die Erfahrungen sind. Ich möchte das Teil am Rhein benutzen zum Waller klopfen oder Spotsuche beim Karpfenangeln 
Über ein paar Antworten würde ich mich freuen #h


----------



## tomsen83 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: humminbird helix 5 di*

Hatte mir auch Gedanken gemacht und am Wochenende auf der Messe die Möglichkeit, die Geräte mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Zuerst: Aus technischer Sicht für deine Anforderungen voll in Ordnung. Keine komplizierte Bedienung, gute Bildqualität.

Aber (und das hatte ich vorher schon gehört) das Teil macht auf mich, völlig subjektiv empfunden, einen "billigen" Eindruck in Bezug auf das Gehäuse. Irgendwie macht das keinen wertigen Eindruck. Hinsichtlich der Darstellungsqualität im Demomodus durchaus gut. Im übrigen fand ich 5 wirklich klein vom Display her


----------



## Marvin-2908 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: humminbird helix 5 di*

Danke für die Antwort. 
Gibt es denn deiner Meinung eine gute alternative in der Preosklasse um die 350€?

#6


----------



## tomsen83 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: humminbird helix 5 di*

Nein, nicht mit den Funktionen

Wie gesagt, ist nur nen subjektiver Eindruck. Die Funktionen gibts bei keinem anderen für das Geld. Weiterer Pluspunkt: Das Bildschirmformat....


----------

